# 3 inch exhaust



## lowpro192000 (Jun 2, 2011)

I was gonna buy my exhaust soon and I was gonna go with 3" spintech and kooks headers. I was wondering about performance with the 3" becuase later on down the road I plan on or at least trying to make big power and dont wanna have to swap the exhaust again, so i guess my question is would i be ok with 3" for now?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Probably not. Unless you're already making 550 or more horsepower, a 3" exhaust would probably _HURT_ you, especially on the low end. 

Bear


----------

